# Combustion analyzer??



## Trick1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, it's getting to be that time. I am currently using a UEI C100A combustion analyzer. Believe me, I'm ready to upgrade:thumbsup:

What are some of theanalyzers that you guys are using and do you have any pros/cons about them?

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Flame Rod (Jun 17, 2009)

Testo is becoming a very good analyzer. Bacharach is still a good brand


----------



## LJH (Jun 17, 2009)

The uei c127 is a good unit and the testo 330-1 is very good as well


----------



## AllAspects (Jun 17, 2009)

*Testo 330-1*

I have a testo 330-1 and love it, sure beats the wet test:sad:


----------



## soaker (Jun 18, 2009)

Check reviews on hvacproductratings.com then come back here to discuss the reviews and products in more detail.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Never could understand the need for a combustion analyzer on an annual inspection for gas fired heating.

Furnace comes with fixed primary air and an adjustable regulator.

What am I missing that an analyzer will tell me? Draft may be check with an inexpensive Dwyer draft gauge or an ope flame or smoke.


HELP A BROTHER OUT!


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

I only use a combustion analyzer when setting up an induced draft commercial boiler with an adjustable modulating primary air inlet and modulating gas control valves. Required when performing annual CSD-1 inspections.


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

I cannot remember the model# of mine but i do remember how expensive it was! But well worth it in the long run! I do know its a testo but ill get back to you on the model # !


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Boiler scare the **** outta me.

I had to go to Detroit to test for my first refer license.Had industrial accident pictures of boiler explosions all over the walls of the Mech insp office.

that did for me. Just got my unlimited in everything but hydronics


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I would love to get a good one but I find them price prohibative and then they need annual service for a factory tune up on the ones I have looked into. That keeps me with the old Bacarach kit.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

I bought a Bacharach combustion analyzer a few years back, but I likely wouldn’t do so again, especially now that I see Testo has a model with a field replaceable CO sensor that’s self-calibrating.
I find that the turn around time for Bacharach annual calibration service is usually about three weeks total, including the shipping time to and from their facility. 
Maybe I just got a lemon, but I’ve had to have the circuit board replaced twice under warranty. The plastic hose barbs on the stupid water filters keep breaking off and at $45.00 each, they add up. The O2 sensor went out on it last year, so that was another unscheduled 3-week hiatus for it. 

I do like their smoke tester though. I don’t think they’ve changed it much over the years. :thumbsup:


----------



## sgthvac (Jun 13, 2009)

*combustion analizer*

Bachrach just came out with an analyzer with field replacable sensors. It's hard to beat something that's been around for so long. Bachrach must be doing something right.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

I use a testo 330 and love it but heard the new bac. is also a nice unit and they have been around for a long time


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

When used properly. A CA can tell you of problems with the furnace, when your doing your annual PM/Service check.

I just use a simple Bacharach Tech 60.

The Testo is nice, but doesn't respond as quick as a bacharach.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

testo


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jun 17, 2009)

The current Testo models have a NoX filter, which makes them more accurate. Currently they have promos on the 327-3, making it actually cheaper than the 327-2. The 327-1 is the same thing as the 2 except no case, the 327-3 comes with the IR printer and paper, the 327-4 includes everything the 3 has and a test smoke kit.

If you are still currently in the market for a combustion analyzer you might want to wait about a month. The new technology that UEI is coming out with eliminates the need to change out Co and O2 cartriges as often. They are rating the Co sensor at 5 years and O2 at 10 years.

UEI Combustion Analyzers - The 2X and 3X models (155 & 157) are the new technology ones. They are more expensive up front to own, but drastically cheaper over time.

Testo 327 - This is a link to the 327 Kit 3. That is the one that is actually cheaper than the Kit 2 until the end of the year.

JJ


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

i have a 327 with software, i use my laptop instead of the printer, i also have a manometer that hooks up to it so i can print the entire boiler report, tyhe customers like that.


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jun 17, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> i have a 327 with software, i use my laptop instead of the printer, i also have a manometer that hooks up to it so i can print the entire boiler report, tyhe customers like that.


Ever seen the 435 supertek? That is an amazing meter. It is pretty expensive, but does just about everything. 

JJ


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

now i have!
dammm
that is nice
if i did commisinoning i would get it!
http://www.testosites.de/testo435/en_US




Aiken Colon said:


> Ever seen the 435 supertek? That is an amazing meter. It is pretty expensive, but does just about everything.
> 
> JJ


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jun 17, 2009)

The testo site is tough to navigate, they are German and much smarter than us, hehe.

If you scroll down this page there are a ton of links for everything that is an option for the 435. Each page from that page has all the PDF's listed on the right. I have never seen the R value probe actually in action, I would love to see how accurate it is. I have never seen anything like that before.

Testo 435

JJ


----------



## Air Medic (Sep 17, 2010)

I hold to my Bacharach, but more because I've had it forever. I've heard a lot of good things about testo though, but I agree with Aiken Colon, the site can be a pain in the backside.


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

what is the comparable model bacharach to the testo 327? not cost wise but features. 
I can read the differences but I value the input of users.
scooter


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Baxharach Insight


----------



## Sandy (Sep 19, 2018)

Tell me more services for appliance repair in pasadena ca. In addition to the above


----------

